# Blood Parrot cichlid?



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Anyone have info on them? I was given one and he's going to be in a 40gallon by himself. Thanks!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I used to have them as a kid. I don't remember much except that 40g sounds like a good idea. I went off googling for more info but apparently people don't know much about them either since this species is man-made - and as a result, has no natural habitat. But I did find that they turn pale if the water dips below 80F. I also wonder what sort of food can they eat with that kind of crooked mouth. I think mine ate floating cichlid pellets, but now I wonder if the sinking ones would have been better


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I fed him spectrum community pellets last night and he ate them. He's cute. I have him in with my fancy goldfish because it was the only place I had room. Its 76 in there so the bottom of his comfort level. I love an excuse for a new tank. Things seem peaceful for now. I got up twice last night to check. I read they can't do much damage with that funny mouth...


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

And on the flip side they're a punching bag for other fish because of the same reason. Totally adorable though!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

It was funny, I have a 40 gallon with two young goldfish, black moor and an oranda. The goldfish are so dumb, lol. They would chase him and you could see the goldies forget what they were doing. I love them but they are not that smart,lol. There was the most issue between the Orange oranda and the parrot. Now it seems to have settled down.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a blood parrot. The goldfish and the blood parrot have different needs. The goldfish is cold water the BP needs a heater and at least a temp of 80 degrees. They are great fish but they can be aggressive and territorial when you try to clean the tank. If yours has a really deformed mouth it might not hurt the goldlfish but you will want to make other arrangements asap. Can you post a picture of the blood parrot?


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

That's why he's moving into his own 40 gallon today. He has been with the goldfish for a day and a half. He was a surprise fish given to me. My goldfish tank runs about 76 and has a very high PH due to its snail population. 

He will be living alone in the 40. That's what I stated in my first post...


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

As for the picture


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Yes he has been dyed. I am hoping it does not affect him as time goes on.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorry I missed that. As far as the dye it is what is you didn't dye him. Can he close his mouth most of the way or does it stay open? He looks really tiny. How old is he? They can be up to 8 inches. Mine is about is about 5 right now I think. He is super cute! They really like sand if you want switch him over. You will see some interesting digging behavior if you change to sand. The do poop alot I am not sure how they compare to goldfish on that. I would like to try another blood parrot with my current one but I am worried about what I will do if didn't work out. They can need up to a 75 gallon and I have one already and I can't do another.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

He does keep his mouth open but does not seem to have trouble eating Spectrum pellets. I do have a 90 gallon in good condition but it's honestly so huge and heavy that unless he becomes a whale I will not use it. It had my 14 inch Oscar in it. He came to me with hole in the head and after battling it for years it was time to let him go so I euthanized him with clove oil (while sobbing).

I call the little Parrot fish "bunny" for some odd reason, lol.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I really want an Oscar but the BP was my alternative. Maybe someday. You might slide by with a 55 gallon for on BP. I decide to go the the big tank projected I would need to save $$.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

He's in his own 40 now! I do see him close his mouth, but then it opens back up. I ended up only paying $25 for tank and stand because the guy broke the lid by accident taking it to the car, lol. I was going to go with sand but it came with a ton of river rock and since I was buying a new filter and glass lid I went the cheap way and did not buy sand. Maybe in the future. 

I had a question that someone may have an answer to. I read that parrots are a baby fish that builds up that growth restricting hormone and the water needs to be changed to remove it. Obviously I will be doing water changes while the tank cycles but otherwise how often do I need to do it to clear out the hormone and what percentage? Anyone know? Thanks!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

jadaBlu said:


> I really want an Oscar but the BP was my alternative. Maybe someday. You might slide by with a 55 gallon for on BP. I decide to go the the big tank projected I would need to save $$.


I loved my Oscar. He had the 90 gallon to himself,but he had hole in the head when I got him and I treated it for years, even saw our exotics vet but the day he had a huge lesion and one had spread to his eye, I knew it was time. His passing with the clove oil was very peaceful he never moved but I was so sad I will likely not have another. His name was Wilder.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I made a sand area for the bp using an aquarium retaining wall. He likes to scoop up sand and spit it like a fountain. Here is his latest setup.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

You can just see him swimming over the sand area. He's very small.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice set up. I have done weekly water changes and my blood parrot has grown to the size of my hand. I have read that more water changes are helpful to them also. When the weather warms up you can get pool filter sand from Walmart for about $5.00. It's what I have in my Blood Parrots tank. I am glad you made digging area for him. As you have noticed they have some really interesting digging behavior. Keep an eye your plants. Mine tried to eat silk ones I had to remove them and go with plastic. Anubias is a good live plant for them. One last thing they loovvve algae wafers. They like plant matter and it's a good way to get it to them. I feed a mix of new life spectrum ultra red medium fish and Omega One Cichlid pellets. She eat them eventually but the highlight at any time are ALGAE WAFERS! (Omega One) I kid you not she will put on dance an performance ad the sight of the Algae wafer can. Not so much for the pellets.Shealso loves organic yellow squash and zucchini. Giving them the vegetable matter is supposed to help prevent hole in the head disease. That is supposed to true for Oscars too. Water conditions are a factor but I've read articles that say diet is a factor. I thought of that as I was writing this. I was trying to remember why I add veggies in the regimen. Several cichlids have that reccomendation.
I have not tried it yet but I bet duckweed would become food. I do have to break the wafers up into very small pieces. Great score on the tank $25 what a deal! My fish's name is Lucinda I am fairly certain she is a girl she displays nesting behaviors. Your fish will probably like a clay flower pot. I don't think they are pretty but they are cheap. I have a couple in my tank initially she hid there being shy but now she only goes there if she is startled or she wants to sleep at night. I will have post a picture of her.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I have dehydrated hikari blocks of spirulina and bride shrimp. I think that's a good veggie of sorts. I also feed steamed pea bits and am going to try squashes for him as well as the goldfish. I make homemade "snello" for the snails and it has a high veggie content. The goldies love to pick at it too.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Sounds good your fish will be quite happy!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

You must be psychic, I just saw him try to eat the purple silk plant. Yes, please post a pic!


----------

